# Yfz pilot jet



## Casey2552 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone have a good reference on pilot je and air/fuel screw settings iv got a 45 pilot 3 turns out and still a little lean 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Casey2552 (Nov 14, 2012)

2006 yfz 450 all stock completely stock unmolested


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

